# Rare Item Treasure Hunt! (Closed)



## Wolfy (May 13, 2020)

haven't been on this site in years, coming back with a giveaway!
Prizes Include: Nook Miles Tickets, DIY recipes, Celeste Items, Star Pieces, Gold Ore, ironwood furniture and much more!

_Rules~ _

Join my turnip exchange queue. https://turnip.exchange/island/5fc354ec
Leave a comment with your game name
once everyone is in, I'll start a 20 Second counter. grab as much as you want, once the timer is over, I'll end the session!
If you dont make it into this queue, I'll reopen for the next one until everything is gone!
Please be patient when waiting for everyone to join.
Have Fun!


----------



## Lissly (May 13, 2020)

Can I come?
Ashe from Laceport


----------



## jo_electric (May 13, 2020)

Jo from Reverie


----------



## kojuuro (May 13, 2020)

Jacqueline from AUO!


----------



## Wolfy (May 13, 2020)

Join the turnip exhange queue, once you put your name in, you'll get the dodo code, come whenever you can, and i'll start once we have 7


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 13, 2020)

Samantha from Senbei!


----------



## Wolfy (May 13, 2020)

Queue full for now, will start another after this!


----------



## Terrabull (May 13, 2020)

Doug from Terrabay
I'll join.


----------



## pipty (May 13, 2020)

Pipty from Skadi isle

Edit code doesn't work


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 13, 2020)

~Kilza~ from Vasisland


----------



## Terrabull (May 13, 2020)

Something is wrong on the turnip exchange.
The code isn't valid.


----------



## animal_hunter (May 13, 2020)

patchy from tamago


----------



## Wolfy (May 13, 2020)

I'm starting up another room in a bit, sorry!


----------



## kojuuro (May 13, 2020)

Thanks so much for hosting this giveaway!


----------



## FlashLaSmoke (May 13, 2020)

DaddyFlash from St. Vaval


----------



## jo_electric (May 13, 2020)

My jaw dropped. Thank you so much!


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 13, 2020)

Will our queue spots be saved? I don't have much experience using Turnip Exchange ...

*Edit the turnip exchange link spoiled


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 13, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## Wolfy (May 13, 2020)

opening in about 5 min!

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



senbeiiscool said:


> Will our queue spots be saved? I don't have much experience using Turnip Exchange ...
> 
> *Edit the turnip exchange link spoiled


It's first come first serve, but I'm posting a new dodo code in a bit, just setting up the presents again

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

HERES THE NEW LINK, LOWERED TO 5 PEOPLE AT A TIME TO HELP IT GO FASTER


			https://turnip.exchange/island/583ae5a9


----------



## Lavaliers (May 13, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to visit! I'm Jazlyn from Fiore


----------



## Terrabull (May 13, 2020)

It says the dodo code is invalid.


----------



## Wolfy (May 13, 2020)

looks like someone disconnected, new dodo code has been posted


----------



## animal_hunter (May 13, 2020)

may i join im the 6th member


----------



## Terrabull (May 13, 2020)

You can update the code securely by editing the turnip post.


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 13, 2020)

Just joined the queue! Alex from Orsterra


----------



## mishiro-town (May 13, 2020)

i’m mimi from littleroot, i’ll be join the queue !


----------



## Terrabull (May 13, 2020)

Getting nothing but interference, lol.


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 13, 2020)

Terrabull said:


> Getting nothing but interference, lol.


Me too and I was on their island before getting booted out by a disconnect :/


----------



## Wolfy (May 13, 2020)

This'll be the last round for today! I'll need to restock after this

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



senbeiiscool said:


> Me too and I was on their island before getting booted out by a disconnect :/


There's still 2 spots left open


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 13, 2020)

Wolfy said:


> This'll be the last round for today! I'll need to restock after this
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020
> 
> ...


Finally connected thanks


----------



## Terrabull (May 13, 2020)

Thank you, that was a lot of fun.


----------



## Xdee (May 13, 2020)

Hii xdee from charms


----------



## Wolfy (May 13, 2020)

Thanks to everyone who joined! I'll try to do another one tomorrow! I have turnips at 600 so I'll be opening up another thread for that in a bit and you're free to come and go


----------

